# Horse Auctions



## Trish (Oct 29, 2003)

This last weekend my hubby and I took my friend Deb and her mom up to the local auction house to buy some chickens. I made the mistake of going in the back to look at the horses.




I was appauled by the condition of some of the horses. It was sad to see them. Why do folks get animals that they just don't care about???

Yes, there were some horses in excellent condition, some that looked ok, some skinny, some w/ hoofs that needed to be trimmed a while back, a preg. mini mare that needed someone who cared to take her home.

At this time all my stalls are full, and I wouldn't have anywhere to quaratine a new horse. I feel so bad about not being able to do something, help with one that needs help desperately. Is there a foster home that has already been approved

within a 100 mile area from where I am??

I have taken in 2 new horses of my own, a 18 yr old mini appy mare that was from the Sundance dispersal sale. She is still a little underweight. I have her on sr feed, soaked beetpulp, missing link and good hay. She has a BIG fatty pocket on her rearend that the vet said will gradually go down and has. Her teeth are good, and I have trimmed her hoofs.

As a state rep, I feel I need to do something but what?? The sale barn won't let me leave any CMHR info



. Please if anyone else has come across this same situation what did you do and who do you call??





Trish


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 29, 2003)

Hugs Trish!!!

I don't have any ideas on this one other than to do what you did and post it so that if someone want to go get her they can.

And you have more courage than I. I won't go anywhere near an auction as I just can't stand seeing what you have seen.

You might want to list the location of the auction house, and when the auction is so that if any are lurking and want to help they can.

Another thought.... Ask Mary Lou if you can post about this mini on the sales board.... Maybe someone can help....


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 29, 2003)

All i can say is watch the auctions now as with all the PMU horses (more then normal) going thru horses are cheap hate to say this but i have heard even meat buyers are not wanting to pay more then 10 cents a pound as there is just so many available to them. Expect a great grade and some papered geldings to go for 100 bucks or so... (heard this from someone who is well a horse trader i guess) these are big horses of course but we all know it will effect our minis as well


----------



## Denise (Oct 29, 2003)

I wish I were closer I would take her in a heartbeat. I have never been to an auction and dont ever plan on going to one. I dont think I could stand it, I'd want to bring them all home. How sad for the pregnant mare, she should be tucked safely away in someones barn being fed properly and loved. I'd like to meet the idiot that let her get pregnant and then puts her at an auction. Some people are just a sad excuse of a human being.


----------



## horsefeather (Oct 29, 2003)

Trish,

I haven't sent info in to be approved (just seem to keep putting it off), but I live in NW Arkansas, Fayetteville. I have room if needed. My hubby is a retired horse-shoer and we've had horses for over 35 years...minis over 10 years. Let me know if you need me.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## nootka (Nov 14, 2003)

With something like this, would it help to post it on the Chances board and notify everyone so they could sort of spread the word?

I mean, if noone knows when and where these auctions are, how can we get ahold of some of these horses.

Perhaps a few could be placed this way, some of the worst cases.

I wish there were a better answer as it seems there will always be more horses than anyone can possibly take care of, but we can do our best.

I personally avoid auctions. I don't think I could take it and I'd probably end up with way more horses than I need or have room for.

If every person did the same, they would not be sold this way, but I shudder at the alternatives, too. I think all you can do is to spread the word so that others who might have a way to help can do just that.

Chances should have a way to get that word out and someone nearby can go look and perhaps arrange a home for the really bad ones that don't get bid on or go for very low prices? I'm just grasping at straws, here, because I'm very new to all this and don't fully understand how things work.

Liz M.


----------

